# Auditioned new speakers



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Went out the last 2 weekends to audition speakers. These are the 3 speakers that I liked Paradigm SE, Monitor Audio Silver/Gold and Kef Q. So now I need input from members who have this speakers thanks. :dontknow:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

All are nice speakers. IF all of them sound equal to you, then you will have to step up your shootout. Try different music if your listening to the series in stereo. Compare male and female vocals, snap of the snare drum, soundstage width.

Add a sub if you haven't already, different movies. Sit in different areas in the test room to experience what your guests my hear when sitting off center (if that is a possible senario).

In the end its what YOU (and your significant other if you have one) like the most.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, all three make some fine speakers. I had some Monitor Audio Silver 5i a few years ago. I would not hesitate to recommend MA speakers, though I have not heard the new Silver RX line. I was really impressed with the C-CAM tweeter, the highs and mids were extremely good.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I own the Studio series from Paradigm and although they are the V3's they still satisfy my needs and when I was shopping I carried some of my favorite CD's and listened to each brand thats how I ended up with what I have. Preferably if you have been to the live performance and have said CD and can get as close to what your memory will allow you should be 95% there keeping in mind your room will play a big role in final delivery.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tell us what your preference / budget would be in a speaker system... Maybe we can make a more pertinent suggestions


----------



## Bowers (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi.

What size room will you be using them in?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been a Paradigm "fanboy" for like 20yrs so i think you can figure out what i would choose. Monitor Audio is also exellent. At the end of the day it's what your ears like.:T


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

My room is 14x18 that opens to my kitchen. I'm looking at 70% HT and 30% Music. My budget is about 2k-3k
if this helps. I got a chance to listen to Energy V-6.2 and PSB T6 speakers. I liked the V6.2 over the PSB T6.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you considered something in the Martin Logan series. Ive heard several examples on up to the ElectroMotion ESL's. They (electrostat's) are really in a different class than traditional cone driver speakers.... Ive heard some of the Paradigm and Revel series as well and neither came close to the detail of the ESL's....and the Revel's F52's were way more expensive....As far as a musical reproduction I think you would have to go into the 5 figure range to outdo them...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

No I didn't get a chance to listen to the Martin Logan series yet.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

These are well in your budget and AMAZON will ship them free AND you wont pay taxes on them....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004M8S12A/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_g23_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1APJA01J2KRGYC8SMVAX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to the store tomorrow and test out the Martin Logans. I'm reading about them and it says it's best to be about 2ft from back and side walls. This could be a problem in my room.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

robsong said:


> I'm going to the store tomorrow and test out the Martin Logans. I'm reading about them and it says it's best to be about 2ft from back and side walls. This could be a problem my room.


That is one issue with ML's is that to sound there best they like to be far away from boundries.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

That's why I'm looking at Paradigm SE, KEFQ900, Monitor Audio or Energy V-6.3 speakers. The price for all of these are about couple hundred bucks from each other.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

bambino said:


> That is one issue with ML's is that to sound there best they like to be far away from boundries.


To be fair, any floor standing speaker is going to sound better away from the wall behind them.. The Paradigm speaker manual illustrates this ...In all my HT installs w floor standing setups, I set the front L/R at least 18-20 inches out from the wall. As you have stated though the design of the ML's benefits greatly from a recommended distance of 2 to 3 feet. That being said any room is going to have acoustic properties that can be detrimental to sound reproduction. Thankfully many of the new generations of AVR' s are able to measure and correct certain room properties.... It's also worth mentioning that no speakers setup is going to sound the same as it did in the demo room....and in fact many retailers such as BB do not take the time to properly setup most of there demo rooms....The last BB I was in had all the ML's crammed together in a line with several other brands like cattle...uhg :sarcastic:


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you think about Philharmonic speakers.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly Ive never heard of them so I couldnt say but looking at thier website I am a huge fan of planar and electrostatic drivers as they have a huge advantage over traditional cone or dome drivers...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you think these can work been about 1ft from side and back wall. My avr is the Anthem MRX500.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> To be fair, any floor standing speaker is going to sound better away from the wall behind them.. The Paradigm speaker manual illustrates this ...In all my HT installs w floor standing setups, I set the front L/R at least 18-20 inches out from the wall. As you have stated though the design of the ML's benefits greatly from a recommended distance of 2 to 3 feet. That being said any room is going to have acoustic properties that can be detrimental to sound reproduction. Thankfully many of the new generations of AVR' s are able to measure and correct certain room properties.... It's also worth mentioning that no speakers setup is going to sound the same as it did in the demo room....and in fact many retailers such as BB do not take the time to properly setup most of there demo rooms....The last BB I was in had all the ML's crammed together in a line with several other brands like cattle...uhg :sarcastic:


You are correct in all you said but ML's take special steps to make sure they are correct. On regular box speakers will depend on if they are front or rear ported to how far from the boundries they need to be set. Regardless special care needs to be taken to be sure the speakers are located correctly.:T


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you think of the Paradigm SE speakers. Is there SQ close to that of the Studios. Right now my NHT VT-1.2 towers are about 2ft from side wall and 1ft from back wall.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

robsong said:


> Do you think these can work been about 1ft from side and back wall. My avr is the Anthem MRX500.


My rule of thumb is always at least 18 in away from the rear wall. Any closer and the interaction with the rear wall starts to become a problem. Mainly loosing any real depth in the sound stage...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

robsong said:


> What do you think of the Paradigm SE speakers. Is there SQ close to that of the Studios. Right now my NHT VT-1.2 towers are about 2ft from side wall and 1ft from back wall.


I have not heard the SE's but don't think there sound quality will be that of the Studio's however i do not think you'll be disapointed by any of your choices.
I have had about every Paradigm speaker in there line up except the Sig's. currently i have the Studio 100's and they jam just as hard as the dicontinued model Monitor11 but with better clairity. I have not heard the SE's so i cannot give a comparison like i said though i do not think you'll be disapointed.:T


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot of good speakers out there it's hard to decide which one to get. :hissyfit:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

robsong said:


> A lot of good speakers out there it's hard to decide which one to get. :hissyfit:


I understand your frustration, if it were me and a first timer i would go with what my ears like and to how i am going to use them.:T


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

Kef definitely seems to stand out recently online--not sure if its just a current fad, or just a brand that's been overlooked, but for HT they are getting rave reviews.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I took my oldest son with me and he liked the KEF Q700 a lot. I've narrowed down my choices to Paradigm SE, KEF Q900 or Energy v6.3.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> My rule of thumb is always at least 18 in away from the rear wall. Any closer and the interaction with the rear wall starts to become a problem. Mainly loosing any real depth in the sound stage...


Do you have a rule of thumb for distance from side walls?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Do you have a rule of thumb for distance from side walls?


Here is an excellent article on fundamentals of speaker placement

http://www.martinlogan.com/pdf/manuals/manual-electromotion-esl.pdf


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

RTS100x5,
Thanks for the post. Going to the store tomorrow and see if I can get a deal on the KEF Q900 and Q600 for center channel. Also will check with them about returns just in case I don't like the speakers.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm picking up my KEF Q900 and Q600 on Saturday if everything goods well.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

robsong said:


> I'm picking up my KEF Q900 and Q600 on Saturday if everything goods well.


Good Luck.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you will really enjoy the Q900's and out of the three you originally asked about I think I would have picked them too.
I have auditioned the Paradigm SE and the KEF Q900, never had the pleasure to listen to the Monitor Audio speakers.
The speakers are different from each other (obviously) but each sounded very good to my ear.
Nice clear midrange and highs with good definition, very easy to hear voices in each speaker.
The SE might have a little more forward sound and the Q900 maybe a smoother wider soundstage.
Bass was ok on both and while I used to think subwoofers were optional I have changed that opinion over the last 6 months. 
The bass on the Q900 is good enough you will need a sub that has low frequency extension below 30Hz though so look to Hsu, Outlaw, Rythmik, and SVS.
Glad you did not get side tracked to the Martin Logans that was recommended, I know they have their fans but I am not one of them.
Enjoy your new speakers.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do have a sub and it's a HSU VTF15H so bass shouldn't be a problem. When I started looking at new speakers it was like looking at buying a new car. There are a lot of good speakers to pick from. I'll post pictures when I get them.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

robsong said:


> Thanks guys. I do have a sub and it's a HSU VTF15H so bass shouldn't be a problem. When I started looking at new speakers it was like looking at buying a new car. There are a lot of good speakers to pick from. I'll post pictures when I get them.


I also own a VTF-15H and it is a great sub especially at its price point.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Got the speakers today and all hook-up and I'm very happy with the SQ. Going to break them in slowly lol. :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

No need to do extensive break in, go ahead and let er rip.
What ever break in that happens occurs in the first few hours (if not sooner) and higher volume makes it happen even quicker.
Enjoy the new toys.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Today I was adjusting the volume on the avr. My wife asked what are you doing and told her I'm breaking in my new speakers. All she said you are crazy and need to see a doctor. :rofl:


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

robsong said:


> Today I was adjusting the volume on the avr. My wife asked what are you doing and told her I'm breaking in my new speakers. All she said you are crazy and need to see a doctor. :rofl:


Auto response no doc needed because there is no cure it has to run its course.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Going to post my measurements later.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Rob - How are you liking those Q900's? 

I'm interested in a pair myself, but it would be a blind buy as there's no dealer around my area to demo them. So as much feedback you can share about them would go a long way in my future purchase  

Thanks,
Pic


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

KEF's are quite clean, detailed, and transparent with a wide sound stage. Kef's to me is a very balanced speaker. I'm very happy with them just make sure you have the space for them. I've place them about 18" from the side wall and 18" from back wall. Just don't place them to close to the walls. I was told it's not a good idea to have speakers to close it effects there SQ. :T


----------

